# Serbian (BCS): pretpostavljene



## reka

Molim vas,

šta u ovoj rečenici znači "pretpostavljene"?

Kasna adolescencija se proteže od formirane i *pretpostavljene* seksualne aktivnosti, preko bezbrojnih vaspitnih i usmeravajućih aktivnosti, do zauzimanja potpuno zrelih interpersonalnih odnosa.

Je li to kao "supposed" ili je to "dominating"?

Hvala!


----------



## Majalj

Ja bih rekla "supposed".


----------



## mimica

Ili je to "potencijalne"?


----------



## reka

Možda potencialne. Da li to vama zvuči ok?


----------



## Duya

Ja bih izostavio potpuno. Mislim da samo autor zna šta je hteo da kaže. U stvari, mislim da ne zna ni on...


----------



## Majalj

Autor je znao, ali ovaj ko je neselektivno prevodio (pretpostavljam studenti psihologije, da bi to profesor kasnije objavio kao svoj autorski tekst) nije baš najbolje skontao.


----------



## Duya

Majalj said:


> Autor je znao, ali ovaj ko je neselektivno prevodio (pretpostavljam studenti psihologije, da bi to profesor kasnije objavio kao svoj autorski tekst) nije baš najbolje skontao.



Ne znam, meni ne deluje kao da potiče od lošeg prevoda. Više nalikuje na obični _bullshit_, što bi rekao Harry Frankfurt.


----------



## reka

Haha, eto, Duya je u pravu, to su sve srpski avtori, koje prevodim Izgleda da, kako Duya kaže, ponekad ne znaju ni oni baš dobro šta želiju da kažu

Eto, ja sam završila prevod ove knjige i vrlo puno zahvaljujem na vašoj pomoći - bez vas to ne bi išlo, zaista! Sad je tekst u lekturi i možda če se još pojaviti koje pitanje...a inače, to je bio samo Tom I, možda če doči i Tom II (ajme meni!)


----------

